# Take out Tip? Not. Waitress complains.....She's fired



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/wai...rder-fired-complained-facebook-211452391.html


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I laugh at the notion of tipping on take out. The entitlement issue is going way too far.

$735 wasnt enough to the few minutes it would take to get the food to the customer?

Tipping entitlement needs to end. Good thing she was fired, shed be liable to be a disgusting human being like some posters here and decide to spit in the good church going folks food next time they ordered.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

I tip for service.... If I order food and someone waits on me and serves me? You get a tip. If your establishment cooks me the food only? And I choose to come pick it up, take out style? In my mind? Its like going to Napa for a car part. You have a commodity... I want to buy it... no tip. No part of that deserves a tip. You did your job. you cooked it for me. End of story.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

I went to a pizza restaurant and ordered a pie to go. Counter girl asked me if i wanted to put a tip on the credit card.

Last time I'll ever go there. Wonder if the owner knows his minimum wage floosies are doing that?


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

735 has to be at least 20-30 orders. They have to check each order. They have to label them. Box and bag everything up. Verify everything is there. That takes a lot of time. She probably spent 20-30 minutes just on this one order. 10% is customary for this type of service. In this case that would have been $73 which is probably more than she makes on a shift. I don't tip at pizza joints. But I do tip it Olive Garden or Applebees takeout.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Donshonda said:


> I tip for service.... If I order food and someone waits on me and serves me? You get a tip. If your establishment cooks me the food only? And I choose to come pick it up, take out style? In my mind? Its like going to Napa for a car part. You have a commodity... I want to buy it... no tip. No part of that deserves a tip. You did your job. you cooked it for me. End of story.


Arent they paid to perform that service? What's the difference between a starbucks barista and someone at dunken donuts that makes you coffee? Why does one get a tip and not the other?

Serving you the food is also their job that they get paid for, whats really the difference?



Working4peanuts said:


> I went to a pizza restaurant and ordered a pie to go. Counter girl asked me if i wanted to put a tip on the credit card.
> 
> Last time I'll ever go there. Wonder if the owner knows his minimum wage floosies are doing that?


Its probably encouraged.


DelaJoe said:


> 735 has to be at least 20-30 orders. They have to check each order. They have to label them. Box and bag everything up. Verify everything is there. That takes a lot of time. She probably spent 20-30 minutes just on this one order. 10% is customary for this type of service. In this case that would have been $73 which is probably more than she makes on a shift. I don't tip at pizza joints. But I do tip it Olive Garden or Applebees takeout.


Isnt that their job to do that, which is why they charged $735 for the order?

So you think she should earn $73 for 20 minutes of work?


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Arent they paid to perform that service? What's the difference between a starbucks barista and someone at dunken donuts that makes you coffee? Why does one get a tip and not the other?
> 
> Serving you the food is also their job that they get paid for, whats really the difference?
> 
> ...


If you work as a waitress and get a party of 30 people you are going to get a tip that is easily over $100. In fact most places automatically put 20% gratuity on the bill for large parties.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Arent they paid to perform that service? What's the difference between a starbucks barista and someone at dunken donuts that makes you coffee? Why does one get a tip and not the other?
> 
> Serving you the food is also their job that they get paid for, whats really the difference?
> 
> ...


I don't believe in my mind they are serving me. Like a guy at the parts store isn't serving me. They hand me my order. no more. no less. you don't see a tip jar at the parts counter. they are getting paid to get the part and sell it to me.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Uber needs to start adding an 18% gratuity on to every ride Just like restaurants do.

Id even be okay with 15% for x rides and 25% for poos.

Of course uber would then pay us $3/hour instead of $10.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

What is the difference in bringing your food out to you in a box vs bringing your food out to you on a plate? Why should the container that the food is brought to you in determine the persons compensation?

This is one of the problems that I have with UberEats, the driver expects a tip for bringing the food to you but does not feel that the people who put the food together and gave it to the driver should get anything in the form of a tip.

I for one tip so that my food does not get messed with if I tip the driver that is all well and good for that but it does nothing to secure my food when the people putting the food together know they will not be getting a tip by the person picking up the food.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

A normal sized take out order ($20-30 order), I don't tip, but if I place a $700+ take out order, yeah, that deserves a tip.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> What is the difference in bringing your food out to you in a box vs bringing your food out to you on a plate? Why should the container that the food is brought to you in determine the persons compensation?
> 
> This is one of the problems that I have with UberEats, the driver expects a tip for bringing the food to you but does not feel that the people who put the food together and gave it to the driver should get anything in the form of a tip.
> 
> I for one tip so that my food does not get messed with if I tip the driver that is all well and good for that but it does nothing to secure my food when the people putting the food together know they will not be getting a tip by the person picking up the food.


With that logic you should be tipping the teller at the bank to make sure they give you the right change. Or the clerk at dmv to make sure they give you the right license.

The difference with uber eats or even uber itself is we are providing a SERVICE. It is customary in this country that people should tip for service provided.

If you don't want to tip the driver go get the food yourself. Or if you're taking a ride, drive yourself.

For the same reason you tip your waiter or a bellhop or the mailman at xmas, you tip the uber driver. Anyone who doesn't is a sociopath.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> With that logic you should be tipping the teller at the bank to make sure they give you the right change. Or the clerk at dmv to make sure they give you the right license.
> 
> The difference with uber eats or even uber itself is we are providing a SERVICE. It is customary in this country that people should tip for service provided.
> 
> ...


It is also common for service providers to tip out to those who helped them provide that service.

By your line of thinking if you do not want to do the job at the agreed compensation level than don't do it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Donshonda said:


> I don't believe in my mind they are serving me. Like a guy at the parts store isn't serving me. They hand me my order. no more. no less. you don't see a tip jar at the parts counter. they are getting paid to get the part and sell it to me.


The hostest is paid to seat you at your table. The bartender is paid to mix your drink. The cook is paid to cook the food. The waitress is getting paid to bring your food and drinks to your table. The bus boy is paid to clean your table. Whats the difference? Everyone is getting paid to do their job, why does one get a tip and the other doesn't?



Working4peanuts said:


> Uber needs to start adding an 18% gratuity on to every ride Just like restaurants do.
> 
> Id even be okay with 15% for x rides and 25% for poos.
> 
> Of course uber would then pay us $3/hour instead of $10.


Why not just raise the rates by 18%? Why does it have to be called gratuity? If its mandatory, its no longer gratuity, its a service fee.



Uberfunitis said:


> What is the difference in bringing your food out to you in a box vs bringing your food out to you on a plate? Why should the container that the food is brought to you in determine the persons compensation?
> 
> This is one of the problems that I have with UberEats, the driver expects a tip for bringing the food to you but does not feel that the people who put the food together and gave it to the driver should get anything in the form of a tip.
> 
> I for one tip so that my food does not get messed with if I tip the driver that is all well and good for that but it does nothing to secure my food when the people putting the food together know they will not be getting a tip by the person picking up the food.


Disgusting world we live in where we have to pay an extortion fee to make sure our food isn't mishandled by strangers we entrust, with bodily fluid who carries god knows what disease.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

THE ÷%÷= AGREED UPON COMPENSATION IS MILEAGE PLUS TIME PLUS TIPS!

Uber and taxis take you from point a to point b. Taxis are expensive dirty and driven by mostly dirty people yet their tip rate is probably close to 100%. 

I dare you to come up with a reasonable reason why uber tip rates aren't the same, or higher.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> THE ÷%÷= AGREED UPON COMPENSATION IS MILEAGE PLUS TIME PLUS *THE POSSIBILITY OF GETTING A* TIP!


There fixed it for you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> With that logic you should be tipping the teller at the bank to make sure they give you the right change. Or the clerk at dmv to make sure they give you the right license.
> 
> The difference with uber eats or even uber itself is we are providing a SERVICE. It is customary in this country that people should tip for service provided.
> 
> ...


Were the sociopath but many of you admit or encourage the act of defiling someones food with disgusting bodily fluid merely because that person paid exactly what he was told to pay.

If the establishment needs more money to compensate their employes then raise the price of the good or service. This BS of leaving a mandatory tip is unacceptable in a modern society.



Working4peanuts said:


> THE ÷%÷= AGREED UPON COMPENSATION IS MILEAGE PLUS TIME PLUS TIPS!
> 
> Uber and taxis take you from point a to point b. Taxis are expensive dirty and driven by mostly dirty people yet their tip rate is probably close to 100%.
> 
> I dare you to come up with a reasonable reason why uber tip rates aren't the same, or higher.


Challenge Accepted.

Taxi tip rate 0%
Uber driver tip rate 0%

Now the tip rate is the same.

Where is there Any agreement that you are to get a tip as part of your compensation?


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> There fixed it for you.


For your sake i hope you never have me deliver food to you. That funny taste won't be the restaurants secret sauce...


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Were the sociopath but many of you admit or encourage the act of defiling someones food with disgusting bodily fluid merely because that person paid exactly what he was told to pay.
> 
> If the establishment needs more money to compensate their employes then raise the price of the good or service. This BS of leaving a mandatory tip is unacceptable in a modern society.


But here's the kicker, if restaurants decided to up their price and pay their servers an hourly wage with no tips, all servers would go on a rampage. They know deep down they make more in tips then they do on an hourly wage. But somehow, 1 table out of 50 for the night don't tip and they go crazy bashing customers. So you averaged $40 per hour instead of $42 because of that 1 table? Cry me river.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> For your sake i hope you never have me deliver food to you. That funny taste won't be the restaurants secret sauce...


And someone called the non tippers the sociopaths!

The funny taste would more than likely already be there because the UberEats driver did not tip the people putting the food together.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

[QUOTE="steveK2016, post: 3610235, member: 6712

Where is there Any agreement that you are to get a tip as part of your compensation?[/QUOTE]

The same place where you tip your waiter bellhop masseuse et al.

Its called a social convention. Makes the world a better place.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

And you did see that the server who complained about not getting tipped is now fired.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> For your sake i hope you never have me deliver food to you. That funny taste won't be the restaurants secret sauce...





Uberfunitis said:


> And someone called the non tippers the sociopaths!


Exactly. They call people who merely pay what they are told to pay sociopaths but theyre willing to spit into food someone else is about to consume. I think its easy to call who the true sociopath is in that equation.


Working4peanuts said:


> steveK2016 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is there Any agreement that you are to get a tip as part of your compensation?
> ...


I dont remember signing that contract. Did I sign it at birth with my embillical cord blood? Was it hidden in my enlistment contract? When exactly did I sign to this agreement and how do i get a copy of it?

No it doesn't. It just makes the US filled with entitled assholes who would spit in your food otherwise. It doesn't make the world a better place because most of the world abandoned this archaic practice long ago. In fact this country used to consider tipping an undemocratic form of bribery that was antithesis to American deals of all men being equal.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Exactly. They call people who merely pay what they are told to pay sociopaths but theyre willing to spit into food someone else is about to consume. I think its easy to call who the true sociopath is in that equation.
> 
> I dont remember signing that contract. Did I sign it at birth with my embillical cord blood? Was it hidden in my enlistment contract? When exactly did I sign to this agreement and how do i get a copy of it?
> 
> No it doesn't. It just makes the US filled with entitled assholes who would spit in your food otherwise. It doesn't make the world a better place because most of the world abandoned this archaic practice long ago. In fact this country used to consider tipping an undemocratic form of bribery that was antithesis to American deals of all men being equal.


I never said out was spit...

Seriously fellas. Good luck going through life with that philosophy. I'm bored with this conversation. Have fun amongst yourselves!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> I never said out was spit...
> 
> Seriously fellas. Good luck going through life with that philosophy. I'm bored with this conversation. Have fun amongst yourselves!


Whatever You sociopaths decide to put into paying customers food is besides the point.

Life would be better if business paid their employees what their labor is worth instead of trying to guilt their customer to subsidize their labor expense in the form of tips.


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

You dont tip for service, You tip as a sign of respect. Yiu tip WELL for Service. Period, this isnt a discussion


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

fusionuber said:


> You dont tip for service, You tip as a sign of respect. Yiu tip WELL for Service. Period, this isnt a discussion


I say thank you when someone does something for me as a sign of respect. Money does not have to change hands to show respect towards another person for a given action. As far as tipping goes it very much is a discussion because people for the most part do not agree when it comes to Uber as they do not tip, if you would like for people to tip more than they do currently than there must be a discussion.


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I say thank you when someone does something for me as a sign of respect. Money does not have to change hands to show respect towards another person for a given action. As far as tipping goes it very much is a discussion because people for the most part do not agree when it comes to Uber as they do not tip, if you would like for people to tip more than they do currently than there must be a discussion.


Where dod i say tip more! What are you talking about?


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

The way the system works is a waitress makes about $2.13/hour and a cook makes about $12.00 an hour. But the better waitresses will make another 10-15$ / hour in tips. The more tables you service the more tips you will earn.

Same goes for bartenders.....they live off of tips.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DelaJoe said:


> The way the system works is a waitress makes about $2.13/hour and a cook makes about $12.00 an hour. But the better waitresses will make another 10-15$ / hour in tips. The more tables you service the more tips you will earn.
> 
> Same goes for bartenders.....they live off of tips.


And why is the system like that? Why does it have to remain like that? Why does a restaurant get away with paying a substandard wage? Why does the consumer have to subsidize the business in such a manner? Why don't they just raise the costs by 20% and people can walk away after paying withoit worrying about a tip?


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> And why is the system like that? Why does it have to remain like that? Why does a restaurant get away with paying a substandard wage? Why does the consumer have to subsidize the business in such a manner? Why don't they just raise the costs by 20% and people can walk away after paying withoit worrying about a tip?


Taxes...and avoidance of taxes. Of course now waitresses are W2ed based on sales data and tips are projected based on the sales data. It used to be the waitresses would always underreport tip income. To a degree the income is still underreported. Owners would rather show less revenue then show more revenue and pay it out in wages and taxes. I don't see the game changing because it has been this way for a long time. It is also pay for performance job...if you bust your butt and work more tables you can make 20-25/hour. If you work slow and provide terrible service your tips will be low and you will make 5-7/hour.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

DelaJoe said:


> If you work as a waitress and get a party of 30 people you are going to get a tip that is easily over $100. In fact most places automatically put 20% gratuity on the bill for large parties.


Back (a looooong time ago) when I waited tables, even though we weren't supposed to, I'd add on a 15% tip to any table of over 6 customers - ESPECIALLY when they were foreign. No way in hell was I going to be screwed out of money I deserved/earned after 2 hours of busting my ass over a table that ordered drinks, appetizers, 6 prime rib plates, salads, desserts, and after-dinner drinks....a $500 - $600 bill and I'm going to assume they'll tip me appropriately after providing stellar service? Screw that noize. My restaurant didn't even allow it, but I was 100% willing to be fired for it if my boss caught me and didn't like it. That's $80-$100 of my tip earnings I wasn't willing to risk.

It was almost like a game to me. I'd add the 15% to the bill and drop ot off at the table, collect the money and then feel the sweet relief of the payment in my hands. I kicked ass as a server and knew my boss wouldn't fire me but he would certainly threaten us with being fired almost daily.

Long story short, given all the cheap shitheels out there, I now feel tips should be added to checks automatically. For all of the generous tippers who are amazing, there are the cheap and stingy Steves of the world who think they're entitled to meals out and enjoy being waited on, yet don't want to pay for the services they're receiving. Better to just even the playing field, get the same tip percentage amount from each table, and not allow the cheap a-holes of the world ruin your night by being selfish tightwads. I'd save a lot of money myself, since I always tip at least 20% ( for average service) and closer to 40% when service is amazing. Or if I am out eating a lunch alone and the bill is $11-$12, I'll leave a $20 and call it a day. I know it will make that server's day to receive a great tip - that was such a great feeling- and it means more to them than it does to me. Plus I feel the weird need to overcompensate for the cheapo Steves of the world out there who screw waitstaff over on a daily basis.



steveK2016 said:


> And why is the system like that? Why does it have to remain like that? Why does a restaurant get away with paying a substandard wage? Why does the consumer have to subsidize the business in such a manner? Why don't they just raise the costs by 20% and people can walk away after paying withoit worrying about a tip?


Your questions are 100% irrelevant because we live in the USA where tips are standard and that's the culture we live in, PERIOD. If you don't like it don't eat out, don't get your hair cut, don't get a massage, don't get a manicure, don't go to hotels, don't take Uber/Lyft/taxi rides, don't do anything that requires a tip or go anywhere that has a tipping policy. Don't take visitation tours or do any kind of travel, don't have anyone help you with taking groceries to your car, don't leave your house.

It's so simple Steve, yet you still don't understand it. Either you have a learning issue or you are freakishly cheap, or maybe it's both. You should consider moving to Europe or Japan where tipping is not the norm but everything costs 30% more. You'd love it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

That is theft as you had not earned that extra payment nor deserved it.


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

I always hate tip discussions, because someone always says servers make only $2.13 per hour. This is incorrect. Servers make at least the federal minimum wage, gross.

The FLSA allows an employer of a tipped employee to pay $2.13 an hour, provided that the received tips + that $2.13 an hour meets federal minimum wage. If it does not, then the employer must make up the difference. This is why tips are under reported, to make more money, not necessarily to avoid taxes.

Now, if a server sees that her $2.13 per hour + tips / hours worked =/= the federal minimum wage and the employer did not add the difference, he/she/it needs to complain to the federal labor department.

All that being said, we always tip well for good service. And, coming from F&B families, we know the difference between bad service and a bad kitchen. We won’t hold a bad kitchen against the server.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I laugh at the notion of tipping on take out. The entitlement issue is going way too far.
> 
> $735 wasnt enough to the few minutes it would take to get the food to the customer?
> 
> Tipping entitlement needs to end. Good thing she was fired, shed be liable to be a disgusting human being like some posters here and decide to spit in the good church going folks food next time they ordered.


You have obviously never worked in a restaurant Stevo. 735$ in take out food is more work than if they sat at a table. Out back pools tips as well. That order slammed the kitchen and slowed down service for the diners in the restaurant therefore affecting those tips possibly. A 10% tip is justified in that case and since God was picking up the check 20% should be the Christian thing to do. It probably took 3 people to get that food ready for take out.



DelaJoe said:


> 735 has to be at least 20-30 orders. They have to check each order. They have to label them. Box and bag everything up. Verify everything is there. That takes a lot of time. She probably spent 20-30 minutes just on this one order. 10% is customary for this type of service. In this case that would have been $73 which is probably more than she makes on a shift. I don't tip at pizza joints. But I do tip it Olive Garden or Applebees takeout.


I only read stevos post but we had the same response basically.



steveK2016 said:


> Exactly. They call people who merely pay what they are told to pay sociopaths but theyre willing to spit into food someone else is about to consume. I think its easy to call who the true sociopath is in that equation.
> 
> I dont remember signing that contract. Did I sign it at birth with my embillical cord blood? Was it hidden in my enlistment contract? When exactly did I sign to this agreement and how do i get a copy of it?
> 
> No it doesn't. It just makes the US filled with entitled assholes who would spit in your food otherwise. It doesn't make the world a better place because most of the world abandoned this archaic practice long ago. In fact this country used to consider tipping an undemocratic form of bribery that was antithesis to American deals of all men being equal.


You mean wiener spit right??


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Sariandan said:


> I always hate tip discussions, because someone always says servers make only $2.13 per hour. This is incorrect. Servers make at least the federal minimum wage, gross.
> 
> The FLSA allows an employer of a tipped employee to pay $2.13 an hour, provided that the received tips + that $2.13 an hour meets federal minimum wage. If it does not, then the employer must make up the difference. This is why tips are under reported, to make more money, not necessarily to avoid taxes.
> 
> ...


I actually do hold the server accountable for the kitchen. Having worked in a restaurant before I know first hand how a given servers relationship with the kitchen directly affects their food.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> You have obviously never worked in a restaurant Stevo. 735$ in take out food is more work than if they sat at a table. Out back pools tips as well. That order slammed the kitchen and slowed down service for the diners in the restaurant therefore affecting those tips possibly. A 10% tip is justified in that case and since God was picking up the check 20% should be the Christian thing to do. It probably took 3 people to get that food ready for take out.
> 
> I only read stevos post but we had the same response basically.
> 
> You mean wiener spit right??


No I haven't worked at a restaurant. They are paid to perform the service. If They arent paid enough, that simply is not my fault nor my responsibility.



Julescase said:


> Back (a looooong time ago) when I waited tables, even though we weren't supposed to, I'd add on a 15% tip to any table of over 6 customers - ESPECIALLY when they were foreign. No way in hell was I going to be screwed out of money I deserved/earned after 2 hours of busting my ass over a table that ordered drinks, appetizers, 6 prime rib plates, salads, desserts, and after-dinner drinks....a $500 - $600 bill and I'm going to assume they'll tip me appropriately after providing stellar service? Screw that noize. My restaurant didn't even allow it, but I was 100% willing to be fired for it if my boss caught me and didn't like it. That's $80-$100 of my tip earnings I wasn't willing to risk.
> 
> It was almost like a game to me. I'd add the 15% to the bill and drop ot off at the table, collect the money and then feel the sweet relief of the payment in my hands. I kicked ass as a server and knew my boss wouldn't fire me but he would certainly threaten us with being fired almost daily.
> 
> ...


Slavery was the cultural norm in America too for much longer than tipping has been the cultural norm. We managed to fix that after killing each other for several years. Holding business accountable to pay their staff according to their labors worth shouldn't require a second civil war, hopefully.

How difficult is it to understand that the responsibility to pay staff what their labor is worth is on the business. Cultural norms change, tipping is only a cultural norm due to necessity that came up after prohibition and the great depression earlier in the 20th century. We are now well into the 21st century and the rest of the world has already figured it out.

Business charge more, business pay their employees what they are worth and a customer pays what they are told to pay. Simple.

You guys really are stupid. You are advocating the same damn thing i am! Tips should be added automatucally to all bills?

Thats basically the same shit ive been saying! But instead of trying to justify calling it a tip just increase the price of the goods or service by 20%!!! How is that any friggin different then what ive been saying?!?!?!

I swear to god yall are just absolutely dense and if the word tip is removed, even if the price of the good and service is increased by the same amount as a tip would be, youll still throw a fit like an infant.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> No I haven't worked at a restaurant. They are paid to perform the service. If They arent paid enough, that simply is not my fault nor my responsibility.
> 
> Slavery was the cultural norm in America too for much longer than tipping has been the cultural norm. We managed to fix that after killing each other for several years. Holding business accountable to pay their staff according to their labors worth shouldn't require a second civil war, hopefully.
> 
> ...


I can agree with much of this, I don't mind paying more, I just don't wish to have to bribe someone to do their job. Put a price forward if the good or service is worth it I will pay it, if not I won't.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I laugh at the notion of tipping on take out. The entitlement issue is going way too far.


At Outback Take-Away, they are supposed to come out to the car, get your credit card, run the card, schlepp the food out to you. That merits SOMEthing.



Donshonda said:


> I tip for service....


For Outback Take-Away, you pull up and sit in your car. The employee comes out, gets your card, runs the card, schlepps your order out to you, returns your card. That constitutes "service".



DelaJoe said:


> 735 has to be at least 20-30 orders. They have to check each order. They have to label them. Box and bag everything up. Verify everything is there. That takes a lot of time. She probably spent 20-30 minutes just on this one order. 10% is customary for this type of service.


To read what she stated, she spent more than that on it. Ten per-cent would have been enough for it, though.



Working4peanuts said:


> Taxis are expensive dirty and driven by mostly dirty people yet their tip rate is probably close to 100%.


It is more like eighty five to ninety per-cent give you what could be called a "real tip". Some give you nothing, more than a few give you "the change", which ranges from two to ninety cents. Anything over ninety cents is close enough to a dollar that I will call it a "real" tip, even if a ninety-two cent tip is pushing it.

It has been a long time since I took a cab in Florida. They were not as you describe, then. I do not know what they are like, now. The overwhelming majority of the cabs in the Capital of Your Nation and their drivers do not uphold your profiling/stereotyping.



Julescase said:


> when I waited tables, I'd add on a 15% tip to any table of over 6 customers. I'd add the 15% to the bill and drop ot off at the table, collect the money and then feel the sweet relief of the payment in my hands. given all the cheap shitheels out there, I now feel tips should be added to checks automatically. For all of the generous tippers who are amazing, there are the cheap and stingy Steves of the world who think they're entitled to meals out and enjoy being waited on, yet don't want to pay for the services they're receiving. Better to just even the playing field, get the same tip percentage amount from each table, and not allow the cheap a-holes of the world ruin your night by being selfish tightwads.


You get it, then, you are willing to take the same from someone who might do better, as long as it is balanced by getting something from the skinflints. What I do when I go into a place that adds a tip, for whatever its reasons, is inform the waitress that if she puts that amount on the bill, she gets that--_*to the penny*_. Back when I usually paid cash, I let her know that I had the singles and coins to see to it that happened. I then inform her that if we receive top-drawer service, the tip will be much better than what the notice states will be added. Finally, I tell her to choose; it matters not to me which way. If, during the meal, we notice that the service is poor, I will let her know that we will protest to the manager any tip if the service continues in the manner that it is. If she gets smart, I ask for the manager immediately. If she fixes it, I will say nothing further. Some waitresses have chosen to leave the tip blank, and, when the service was good, got better than the fifteen per-cent on the notice. If it was acceptable but less than the best, the tip was the fifteen per-cent on the notice. Twice did I complain to a manager about poor service with a tip added. I delineated to the manager both times the specific shortcomings. One manager let it go and even offered a break on the tab. One manager backed his waitress. At that point, I told him that we would pay the bill, and, if he did not like that, he could summon the police and we could settle it, then. He backed down and took the bill.

As a cab driver, waitresses, barkeeps and dancing girls have tipped me well, over the years, so, I tend to be nice to them. As an Uber driver, though, shame on them.



Uberfunitis said:


> That is *not* theft as you had not*both* earned that extra payment nor*and* deserved it.


FIFY



Saltyoldman said:


> 735$ in take out food is more work than if they sat at a table. Out back pools tips as well. That order slammed the kitchen and slowed down service for the diners in the restaurant therefore affecting those tips possibly. A 10% tip is justified in that case. It probably took 3 people to get that food ready for take out.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> FIFY


No, what was described was pure and simple theft as there was no agreement to those charges before service was rendered.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> No, what was described was pure and simple theft as there was no agreement to those charges before service was rendered.


No, it was someone's getting the compensation that she deserved and if the customer did not like it, he could protest to the manager. The poster admitted to and was willing to accept the consequences of what she was doing: termination of employment. It is not often that I have a quarrel with anyone who will accept the consequences of her actions.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> No, it was someone's getting the compensation that she deserved and if the customer did not like it, he could protest to the manager. The poster admitted to and was willing to accept the consequences of what she was doing: termination of employment. It is not often that I have a quarrel with anyone who will accept the consequences of her actions.


Being willing to accept the consequences of their actions does not change their actions. It is the same as killing someone who your wife screwed around with willingly, the fact that you are willing to accept the consequences for that action does not change the fact that you committed murder in such an example.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Never gotten a tip from an Outback Steakhouse or a Texas Roadhouse employee , and I have driven several. Therefore no tip for take out at those places in return from me either. Works both ways.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> No I haven't worked at a restaurant. They are paid to perform the service. If They arent paid enough, that simply is not my fault nor my responsibility.
> 
> Slavery was the cultural norm in America too for much longer than tipping has been the cultural norm. We managed to fix that after killing each other for several years. Holding business accountable to pay their staff according to their labors worth shouldn't require a second civil war, hopefully.
> 
> ...


It must suck to only be able to go to a restaurant 2 or 3 times. I myself like to have a favorite spot.



Jufkii said:


> Never gotten a tip from an Outback Steakhouse or a Texas Roadhouse employee , and I have driven several. Therefore no tip for take out at those places in return from me either. Works both ways.


Why would the take out person tip you??


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Never gotten a tip from an Outback Steakhouse or a Texas Roadhouse employee , and I have driven several. Therefore no tip for take out at those places in return from me either. Works both ways.


Those restaurants suck it's bad enough just getting food there. DC has a ton of places that are fast casual where you don't even have the option of leaving a tip.

Sweet Green
Chopt
Shophouse
Rasa
Grandtrunk
Chipoltle
&pizza
Dipizza
Hipcity Veg
Buredo
District Taco
Poki District
Skwr Kabobline
Cava
Tripple B Fresh
Roti


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Never gotten a tip from an Outback Steakhouse or a Texas Roadhouse employee , and I have driven several. Therefore no tip for take out at those places in return from me either. Works both ways.


I can see the argument from the restaurant worker doing take out as well....... I never get tips from Uber drivers when they pick up food, therefore no tip for Uber drivers.... it does work both ways.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> You have obviously never worked in a restaurant Stevo. 735$ in take out food is more work than if they sat at a table. Out back pools tips as well. That order slammed the kitchen and slowed down service for the diners in the restaurant therefore affecting those tips possibly. A 10% tip is justified in that case and since God was picking up the check 20% should be the Christian thing to do. It probably took 3 people to get that food ready for take out.
> 
> I only read stevos post but we had the same response basically.
> 
> You mean wiener spit right??


100% ON POINT, as always.

Thanks Salty!


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Saltyoldman said:


> It must suck to only be able to go to a restaurant 2 or 3 times. I myself like to have a favorite spot.
> 
> Why would the take out person tip you??


Na. Not Uber related. Just ordering dinner for myself. When I go to sign the receipt they will sometimes use their pen,point out the total,then point out the tip section where to write in a tip. Irks me everytime


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is the same as killing someone who your wife screwed around with willingly, the fact that you are willing to accept the consequences for that action does not change the fact that you committed murder in such an example.


Shooting someone is not under discussion. What is under discussion is adding a tip to the bill.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Shooting someone is not under discussion. What is under discussion is adding a tip to the bill.


Adding a tip to the bill without approval from the employer or the customer...... theft


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Adding a tip to the bill without approval from the employer or the customer...... theft*getting what is yours*


FIFY


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> Uber needs to start adding an 18% gratuity on to every ride Just like restaurants do.
> 
> Id even be okay with 15% for x rides and 25% for poos.
> 
> Of course uber would then pay us $3/hour instead of $10.


Rest assured if they added tip on fares they would just reduce the price per mile to even it out. Also it would be the same thing if fares went up 20% and tipping was removed.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DelaJoe said:


> The way the system works is a waitress makes about $2.13/hour and a cook makes about $12.00 an hour. But the better waitresses will make another 10-15$ / hour in tips. The more tables you service the more tips you will earn.
> 
> Same goes for bartenders.....they live off of tips.


This is not true for majority of America anymore.

But the tipping culture is still alive and well.

I support people's right to tip or not to tip.

Trust me, bartenders probably make 3x what you do, if the traffic flow is heavy and the drinks are pricy.


----------

